# FTM 30 yr old mommy



## cancerpisces

Ok, I don't look my age ! LOL but I've never gotten pregnant that I know of in my life, my period is always regular and it has not come in 31 days since the last one, it's usually 26 days. I got a faint line with test strips at first that darkened gradually and I finally got a clearblue that told me 'PREGNANT' ! Now, I still don't believe it!

My bf is not going to be supportive for a while, so that's why I've turned to a community to help me with the process! Good luck to all you wonderful mommies to be.

- Shea


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Shea

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## cancerpisces

Thank you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Shea and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------

